# The player you would love to see get a call up



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

NBDL/CBA/IBL/ABA, which player would you love to see get a shot with the bulls (or another NBA team). It could be a player you rooted for in college or high school, or a player who just slipped through the cracks but could still be a player in this league. 

For me, I am always a bit sad when I think that Ronnie Fields will never get to wear an NBA jersey. I remember watching him in H.S. in the proviso west tourney. He played King and went for about 50+ and ended the game with the unbelievable windmill dunk that would have won him an NBA dunk contest. They say he couldn't dribble or pass, but they were wrong. He could really do it all, but he just loved to score. He also put up about 6 assists, 5 blocks, 12 boards, 5 steals a game along with his 30+ points a night and he was only 6-3. He was just so good, and he is now turning 29 soon. He has already lost some of his 50 inch vertical, but i would love to see him get a 10 day contract with the bulls. He has been an all-star in Rockford for about 8 years, but never gets any call ups. I still check up on him and his stats. 

Does anyone else have a player they would love to see get a 10 day?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

4door said:


> NBDL/CBA/IBL/ABA, which player would you love to see get a shot with the bulls (or another NBA team). It could be a player you rooted for in college or high school, or a player who just slipped through the cracks but could still be a player in this league.
> 
> For me, I am always a bit sad when I think that Ronnie Fields will never get to wear an NBA jersey. I remember watching him in H.S. in the proviso west tourney. He played King and went for about 50+ and ended the game with the unbelievable windmill dunk that would have won him an NBA dunk contest. They say he couldn't dribble or pass, but they were wrong. He could really do it all, but he just loved to score. He also put up about 6 assists, 5 blocks, 12 boards, 5 steals a game along with his 30+ points a night and he was only 6-3. He was just so good, and he is now turning 29 soon. He has already lost some of his 50 inch vertical, but i would love to see him get a 10 day contract with the bulls. He has been an all-star in Rockford for about 8 years, but never gets any call ups. I still check up on him and his stats.
> 
> Does anyone else have a player they would love to see get a 10 day?


 Ahh remember Leon Smith.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

of course I remember him, i actually met him when he was in h.s. he seemed like a nice guy, Sonny Cox was an ******* and he really used those kids. Smith wasn't really a great prospect, he was more developed physically then Melvin Ely but he wasn't really great at anything. He had a really sad story with being an orphan and everything. He could have been a solid pro off the bench like an othella type of player, but he never had any real guidance. I think he is still tearing it up with Gary. He is about 25 and might still get a shot but chances are slim. These CBA guys don't make much money, maybe 20-30k a year. I saw King play and they had a kid on there named Marcus Catchings, and my god was he good. He put up 24 ppg as a freshman! He was suspended and never came back. Rumors was that he was actually like 19 and when they found out he wasn't allowed to play. Cox was also allowing players to not come to school, I think the point guard never came to school his senior year. I'm glad that program/school was closed. 

But Ronnie was really on another level than those guys. He was better than Q and Maggette, but not quite the player Lebron was in H.S. I think Ronnie was the best I've seen, better than KG in HS! KG really blossomed in the NBA. I think Darius Miles was on KG's level in HS.


----------



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

ROGER!!! I grew up outside of Joliet, and I played roger when he was just a freshman and I was graduating. He was really a nice guy, I hope he gets a shot. He was friends with this guy "big mike" who went to Duke and later Northwestern, they did pretty good for only being 13/14 against 18 year olds. Roger's dad is an amazing ballplayer, maybe the best i've ever played against, he might still be better than Roger jr and he is like 40 something. where is roger playing? I don't think he has the skill or size to play the wing in the NBA, but if he got a 10 day I would be VERY happy!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah I liked Roger alot, inst he like an ordaned minister also? 
Hes a solid guy to bad he just doesnt have the height to be an NBA foward. 
I dont know where Will Bynum is right now but he was a great Chi town high school player.
I would also like to know where is Steve Logan.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yuta Tabuse in general but for the Bulls not sure


----------



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

Bynum is destroying the NBDL, I think he is leading it in scoring. He was a pretty great player, i would love to see him in the NBA. I think he has a chance, if he was a few inches taller he would be in there for sure. he needs to learn to pass more. I don't know about steve logan, i always thought he was a bit overratted in college. Bynum would be a great call up, I think he is as good/better than pargo.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm a big Roger fan as well. He's tearing up the CBA and has always been a real decent player. If he had two inches on him, he'd have been drafted as a high 2nd rounder and been a solid pickup for a pro team. I hope he does make it someplace.

I'm also sort of an Ousmane Cisse fan. I've never actually seen the kid play live, but I've seen clips and did a bunch of research on him when I was a draft junkie that year. He seemed like he'd turn into a beast of talent and I know he generally makes a splash during training camps every year. If he had gone to college... GOSH. He would have been an AMAZING college player to watch.

Luke Schenscher was always a very decent big man defender and rebounder, and a solid talent on offense. There must be some reason why he didn't get picked up, considering his size. But I liked him in college.

As long as we're talking G-Tech, Will Bynum's a serious player, sort of stocky build, but the guy is like Pargo on stimpacks. If we ever included Pargo in a trade someplace, I'd absolutely love to give this guy a shot. Leading the NBDL in scoring right now.

As long as we're talking NBDL, Marcus Fizer deserves another shot SOMEWHERE. I really think that the Bulls actually ruined his career, along with injury. I mean, gosh. The guy really was a bulldozer, crazy athletic, and other than not being a great rebounder, he was an improving defender. I've memorized that moment that I saw him in the United Center, during that stretch where he was getting big minutes right before Floyd retired and he got that injury, and I remember this one play when he was the MAN for the entire team for the whole game. He actually dunked it on Garnett... nasty style. It's a play that really opened my eyes to Fizer's true versatility. We talked about it on the boards a lot at the time, but I really do think he could have been a K-Mart style player.

I'd love for any of these guys to be in our last roster spot.


----------



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

if fizer didn't have the injury he would have had a longer nba career. I think he will make it back to the NBA as a backup. Bynum seemed like a better player than nate robinson so I think he should have a shot. I totally agree that Cisse could have been a beast in college, probably would have been a shelden williams type of guy in college. There is a guy named Jackie Butler that sits on the end of the bench in New York, he got called up from the CBA last year and he is very under used. I think he could really be a monster, he puts up like 3 blocks or 5 boards in 10 minutes of garbage time, and he is only about 20. He is very similar to Cisse, and has a similar story. I would love for the bulls to ask either one to our summer league.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I want to see Lenny Cooke get a chance to play in the NBA. He's talented. It's interesting to see how he's going to end up with proper coaching. He should've gone to college though. But, I heard he had problem with his grades.


----------



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

Lenny Cooke and Lebron were 1 and 2 when they were prep stars. But I think he got into a bad car accident didn't he? I think he is on the injured reserve in Rockford, but I think he played in China for awhile. I never saw him play.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

4door said:


> Bynum is destroying the NBDL, I think he is leading it in scoring. He was a pretty great player, i would love to see him in the NBA. I think he has a chance, if he was a few inches taller he would be in there for sure. he needs to learn to pass more. I don't know about steve logan, i always thought he was a bit overratted in college. Bynum would be a great call up, I think he is as good/better than pargo.




Rumour has it that the Celtics might, now that they have a free roster spot. Stay tuned.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

4door said:


> Lenny Cooke and Lebron were 1 and 2 when they were prep stars. But I think he got into a bad car accident didn't he? I think he is on the injured reserve in Rockford, but I think he played in China for awhile. I never saw him play.


If I'm not wrong, it was Ronnie Fields who got into a bad car accident. Lenny Cooke I believe didn't have the grade to go to D1 school, and he believed that he was going to be a lottery pick or at least a first round pick. Turns out he was undrafted. He was simply not ready for the NBA. But, sometimes I wonder. If say he's in last year's class of high school player drafted which IMO was one of the most not ready class, would Cooke still end up undrafted? I wouldn't draft CJ Miles and Louis Williams ahead of him. Especially Williams, he's an undersized SG. Unlike Williams, Cooke is a decent sized SG (6'6"). Maybe Cooke is too much of a head case. Another Eddie Griffin waiting to happen.

Oh... and I like to see our "beloved" Khalid El-Amin gets another chance in the NBA. He was an awesome player in Connecticut. And he actually played on the rookie game.


----------



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

yea, Ronnie had a bad accident that broke his back. He was driving a car given to him by Depaul, and that same summer he was accused of sexual assult (don't know what happened to the case) but he joined rockford and won the slam dunk contest there in 97' i think. he still puts up 20+ a game in the CBA every year.

http://www.boonecountysports.com/lightning/pressreleases/103005/Index.asp
Lenny Cooke also got into a car accident when he was playing in the ABA for Long Beach. I remember reading it on hoopshype, I think he broke his leg. He is putting up bad numbers in Rockford now (4ppg) and I don't know how bad the injury was. I heard he was a bit of a head case, and that might be a big reason why he didn't get drafted. I really wish there was a true minor league system and maybe a 4 round NBA draft. guys like Fields or Lenny could be playing for the Rockford Bulls and when someone goes down (like pike) someone can be called up for a week or two, and then go back down to Rockford.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Eric Chenowith or Luke Schenscher would be worth looking at IMO.

Maybe Michael Stewart, who once played himself into a fat contract. At one point he was a really energetic guy... maybe Skiles would do something with him.


----------

